# Husbandry Improvements - Unrelated Animals



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Starting the talk on improving our husbandry based on breeding unrelated animals.

Editing in some quick thoughts...

I know of a couple of people who claim a higher % of good eggs, and higher % of the same eggs making it to froglets, based on breeding unrelated pairs. I think this maybe one of the less explored options just due to availability of some species. Some even claim improvements with breeding cousins.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Posted by: spydrmn12285


> kyle,
> 
> regarding keeping mutiple unrelated frogs, where does keeping trios fit into this? Same thing I'm assuming? Or to be better hobbyists, just keep it 1.1? Has anyone tried using 10 gals but with one frog in them? And keep a much larger "breeder" tank, and switch frogs in and out when you want them to breed? This may help remedy space and stress, but with the added stress of moving these frogs, it may not be worth it..
> 
> I really think keeping more than one pair and having each frog be unrelated to each other would be great. Not only as being able to provide new hobbyists with the option of having unrelated frogs themselves.


----------

